# General Excise Tax



## vhogz (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello guys.... im just wondering often you guys file for General Excise Tax. Im about to file next month but where can i get the figures that im going to report? plsss help


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I would ask in your "local" forum for your area, or the closest metro in the state/country you live in.


----------



## vhogz (Jun 18, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I would ask in your "local" forum for your area, or the closest metro in the state/country you live in.


Thank you....Im stressing out with this General Excise Tax, dont know what to do


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Most states that I do business in require me to file annually. 

Hawaii is weird and they require me to file Semi Annually. What a pain in the ass. (If I remember correctly, you should have selected filing frequency when you got your license)


----------

